# Acquarium plants



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am a newbie and set up my first fish tank a week back. I desperately need some aquarium plants. If anybody has any plants they can give away, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

*aquarium plants*

I forgot to mention I am in the Markham, Ontario area.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

u spelt aquarium wrong


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You spelled spelled wrong.

What kind of lighting to you have so people know what kind of plants will work for you?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

shark said:


> u spelt aquarium wrong





AquariAM said:


> You spelled spelled wrong.


Actually, either "spelt" or "spelled" are acceptable as the past tense of "spell".


----------



## marbss (Feb 11, 2010)

folks this is a fish forum. not time ESL lessons. but i think i need to improve my english too. haha  

what kind set up you want to have frizzy? lots of lights? your tank cycled yet? how newbie are you? 

Tony.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Ya, I realized later re: the spelling. I am sure Shark meant well. 

I need plants for low light - I have a 16 watt tube.

I already cycled my tank and added sea salt and conditioner, and over the last few days added guppies - 9 now. They seem to be doing well. 

Tony has already very kindly offered plants.

Thanks to everyone who replied.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

My friend advised me I need to say how many watts per gallon. I have a 20 gallon tank. So 16 watts for 20 gallon.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

frizzy said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Ya, I realized later re: the spelling. I am sure Shark meant well.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean any disrespect i also have the same situation that you have with a baby gar in a small tank. I use java fern and my tank is low lighted as well and they flourish.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_lowlight.php


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Some crypts can do well with that level of light. Cryptocoryne


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Look up low light plants. 
You'll usually find pictures of that plants that are suitable and that way you can decide which are the ones you want to put in your tank.

Although, you can never go wrong with some java moss (or most other mosses).
It is just about the only kind of plant good for a carpeting effect without going into higher lighting, crazy ferts, and co2.


----------



## samhemraj (Jan 15, 2008)

*plant*



frizzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie and set up my first fish tank a week back. I desperately need some aquarium plants. If anybody has any plants they can give away, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I will be cutting some this sunday do not know the name but very healty and low light if interesting let me know ,i live in Brampton go under

Introductions & Greetings
and you will see my setup
Thanks


----------



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

*Plants*

Thank you. Please let me know contact info/address, etc.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi there Frizzy. I saw in one of your posts that you said two things that definitely conflict. You said the tank had been set up for a week and you said that you have cycled the tank. Have you read the article posted here? Now that you have an uncycled tank and have fish in it, you will be fully engaged in a fish-in cycle. The plants will help some if they grow vigorously enough to remove the ammonia that the fish will produce but it is not safe to fail to monitor your water parameters with that many fish in an uncycled aquarium. The minimum that you will need to monitor is ammonia and nitrite levels. It is best to use the liquid type testing kits so that you can have some assurance that you can rely on the results. What you need to aim for is a large enough water change often enough that neither ammonia nor nitrite levels ever exceed the lowest detectable level in the test that you use. For me that is the API master freshwater test kit and I use 0.25 ppm as my threshold for a large water change. Based only on my own experiences I would say that with 9 guppies in a 20 gallon and properly restricted feeding levels, you may get away with a 30% water change every 3 days or so but will not be able to stretch out to a full week with that many fish. 
Why should you trust a newcomer like me? I know I am brand new here but I am a MOD on a large forum elsewhere and have been keeping fish for over 50 years on and off. I am presently running 25 tanks of mostly livebearers but do keep a few cichlids and other things in a large, 120 gallon, community tank.


----------



## frizzy (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Oldman. That was very useful information - potentially save my fish.


----------

